# please tear me to teeny weeny pieces



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

You both look great together! It could be me, but in some of those pics it looks like she's taking of a little too far back but it could just be the way the pic is taken or my eye that is playing up again.


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha totally not just you. she LOVES leaving long. its the closest thing she has to flying  i was working on getting deeper to the jumps with her before she went lame, so im guessing we'll continue to work on that. although half the problem was me and i REALLY improved in that field by leasing the other pony.


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

I remember seeing some of your photos on UHB awhile ago, I always loved looking at you and your horses =] (don't worry lol I'm not a stalker or anything lol). 
You guys look great! Good luck with your mare.


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks!! she's my life. such a little sweet heart too. any critiques?


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

hmmmm I don't have a whole lot to suggest but I do have a few suggestions on getting her to wait to the base of the fences, try just sitting WAYYY back coming into the jumps and just thinking, wait, wait, wait, wait. I actually helps quite a bit. haha and then also just jump little fences [gracie and literally spend 45 mins jumping a 1' vertical haha] over and over again until she reallyyy starts to wait and listen =]. And then when she does tend to go long you seem to hunch your back the slightest bit try to just think of keeping your back flat when she does go long. otherwise i really can't see anything else. haha well actually to get super picky, you could be a bit deeper in your heel in a few pics and your toe is out a littleee more then it could be. haha and your chicken-winging it a bit in a few pics. and in the second picture you seem a little too far back, I would like to see a tiny bit more fold in that pic only, in the rest your fold is perfect. 

haha oks that actually turned out to be a decent critique. haha i was getting reallyyy desperate and finding the itty bitty little details. =P


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I am not good at crituqe but I think you look great! My horse would never jump a bench like that!


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks guys!!!! Thanks Lauren! I would try to do that 1' jump exercise, but i know from experience that she actually gets ****ed off if i do that, and leaves even longer cause she really doesnt take it seriously. hahaha. like. 3' and up gets respect, haha. I'll try to do it at like 2'6- maybe she'll cooperate with me there hahaha. And thanks for the critique! 

yeahh she's a good girl, i just need to know what we both need to work on.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys look great together! You have a very good seat, and excellent position. Good for you!


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

hahahaha yeah that makes sense. doing it at like 2'6 or whereever she's gonna work nicely is probably best. lol it'll work at almost all heights. as long as your horse has enough scope to trot it. which mel defffff does. haha


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

To me it looks like you are falling back into the saddle at the point where your horse needs you OFF their back, but you have a really natural back that looks flat, and you have a really good release. You also might need to get your heels down a bit. Overall, you and your horse look really good! Your mare is really beautiful.


----------

